# Aikido and Iaido



## Yari (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi

Do you pratice Iaido with your Aikido?

I do Nishio Aikido, and we do his Iai - Toho. I resembles the aikido techniques alot.

But I've done some seteiai, and know alot of Aikidoka do it, but I was curious to hear if there were any other styles praticed?

/Yari


----------



## chaosomega (Apr 28, 2003)

I just thought I'd mention this:

I have a friend whose last name is Nishio, and he practiced both Aikido and Iaido (as well as goju-ryu karate, but that's besides the point). I just thought that was a weird coincidence. Sorry I had no anwser to your question.


----------



## Yari (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaosomega _
> *I just thought I'd mention this:
> 
> I just thought that was a weird coincidence.  *



Yeh, that was weird.


----------



## Tomoe Ame (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm also doing Nishio Shihan's style of Aikido and Iaido.


----------



## Yari (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tomoe Ame _
> *I'm also doing Nishio Shihan's style of Aikido and Iaido.  *



Where are you doing it?


/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> *I do Nishio Aikido, and we do his Iai - Toho. I resembles the aikido techniques alot. *



Do you consider this two separate arts, or do you consider the iaido to be a part of the Aikido?


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 4, 2003)

We did Iaido within Aikido when I was training in Yoshokai Aikido in 89-91.  It was primarily at 4th and 3rd kyu levels, for introduction.


----------



## Yari (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Do you consider this two separate arts, or do you consider the iaido to be a part of the Aikido? *



They are not seprate. They compliment each other but also the techniques found in Nishio's AIkido are found in his Iaido.

Sometimes the techniques have to be altered a bit, since holding a sword is a little bit different than empty handed, but you can find the foot movements and arm movements in the iaido.

/Yari


----------

